# Terminator: Gabriel Luna ist der neue Cyborg



## TLaw555 (15. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator: Gabriel Luna ist der neue Cyborg* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Terminator: Gabriel Luna ist der neue Cyborg*


----------



## SamuelDonar (15. April 2018)

Reißt mich nun nicht mehr vom Hocker. Das mit dem Terminator war eigentlich nach dem ersten Teil, auch geschichtlich, durch. Der zweite Teil hat dann nochmal interessant nachgelegt, war aber schon ein bißerl aufgesetzt, aber immer noch sehr geil. Der Rest danach ist, war und wird halt auch immer sein ... Schnulli.  

Wobei, sag niemals nie.


----------



## bundesgerd (15. April 2018)

...es soll doch eine Trilogie werden, hoffentlich bringen die es dann endlich mal zum Abschluss.


----------



## HeavyM (15. April 2018)

SamuelDonar schrieb:


> Reißt mich nun nicht mehr vom Hocker. Das mit dem Terminator war eigentlich nach dem ersten Teil, auch geschichtlich, durch. Der zweite Teil hat dann nochmal interessant nachgelegt, war aber schon ein bißerl aufgesetzt, aber immer noch sehr geil. Der Rest danach ist, war und wird halt auch immer sein ... Schnulli.
> 
> Wobei, sag niemals nie.



Also die Erlösung war eigendlich auch geil bis auf das Bale da nicht rein passte


----------



## Worrel (15. April 2018)

Also ich fand den Genesys eigentlich ganz gut - bloß hätte man ähnlichere Schauspieler in den ersten Filmminuten verwenden sollen _(einen Asiaten als Robert Patrick-Ersatz - seriously?)_ oder mit CGI nachbessern. Ich fand auch die Variante, daß Skynet sich aus einer Social Media Plattform ergibt, eine interessante Entwicklung.

Das Foto hier in der News sieht mir irgendwie überhaupt nicht passend als Terminator aus ...


----------



## Paddi1232 (15. April 2018)

Die Geschichte war doch ursprünglich ohnehin auf 6 Filme ausgelegt meine ich mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben. Und auf die Gefahr hin mich hier unbeliebt zu machen... den dritten Teil fand ich noch grandios... da hätte man ruhig mit Teil 4 weiter machen können ^^


----------



## Van83 (16. April 2018)

SamuelDonar schrieb:


> Reißt mich nun nicht mehr vom Hocker. Das mit dem Terminator war eigentlich nach dem ersten Teil, auch geschichtlich, durch. Der zweite Teil hat dann nochmal interessant nachgelegt, war aber schon ein bißerl aufgesetzt, aber immer noch sehr geil. Der Rest danach ist, war und wird halt auch immer sein ... Schnulli.
> 
> Wobei, sag niemals nie.



Stimm ich dir vollkommen zu.. Wobei den mit Christian Bale in "Salvation" fand ich auch ganz nett.


----------



## Rabowke (16. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Das Foto hier in der News sieht mir irgendwie überhaupt nicht passend als Terminator aus ...


... was vllt. daran liegen mag dass das Foto von Agent of Shields ist? 

Also Luna hat mir als Ghost Rider echt gut gefallen, trotz oder gerade wg. seiner mexikanischen Herkunft? Keine Ahnung, aber das war echt gut und, so leid es mir tut, besser als die Version mit Cage, wobei der erste Teil ja noch ging. Aber der zweite war einfach richtig, richtig schlecht. 

Edit: Oha. Da bin ich doch glatt weg auf dem Holzweg. In Agents of Shield spielt er einen Mexikaner, seine Eltern sind Mexikaner, geboren wurde der Darsteller aber in Texas. Mein Fehler.


----------



## Worrel (16. April 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... was vllt. daran liegen mag dass das Foto von Agent of Shields ist?


Ähm, danke, aber soweit kann ich das durchaus abstrahieren.

Schwarzenegger und Patrick haben eine gewisse Kälte in ihrem Gesichtsausdruck, während Luna einen freundlicheren Gesichtsausdruck hat und daher ideal in Rollen als der (Sidekick des) Held(en) passen würde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. April 2018)

Die Marke hat doch keine Zukunft mehr. Zwei abgebrochene Trilogien, und jetzt Arnie sowie Hamilton in kleinen Nebenrollen... Wer will sich das noch ansehen? Mmn sollte man es einfach lassen, die Reihe hatte bis einschließlich T3 ihre beste Zeit, danach hat man den Fokus total aus den Augen verloren.


----------



## Rabowke (16. April 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ähm, danke, aber soweit kann ich das durchaus abstrahieren.


... entschuldige bitte. 



> Schwarzenegger und Patrick haben eine gewisse Kälte in ihrem Gesichtsausdruck, während Luna einen freundlicheren Gesichtsausdruck hat und daher ideal in Rollen als der (Sidekick des) Held(en) passen würde.


... das ist ja eine komische Interpretation. Wir sprechen hier von Schauspielern. Kristianna Loken hat ihre Rolle als Terminatrix auch mit einem "kühlen" Gesichtsausdruck gespielt, und, Überraschung, es gibt auch Bilder wo sie lächelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht ob du Luna seine Rolle in Agents of Shield gesehen hast, aber man hat ihm durchaus den Rächer abgenommen ... inkl. Gesichtsausdruck.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (16. April 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Marke hat doch keine Zukunft mehr. Zwei abgebrochene Trilogien, und jetzt Arnie sowie Hamilton in kleinen Nebenrollen... Wer will sich das noch ansehen? Mmn sollte man es einfach lassen, die Reihe hatte bis einschließlich T3 ihre beste Zeit, danach hat man den Fokus total aus den Augen verloren.



Teil 3 konnte mich schon nicht mehr wirklich begeistern.


----------



## Worrel (16. April 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... das ist ja eine komische Interpretation. Wir sprechen hier von Schauspielern. Kristianna Loken hat ihre Rolle auch mit einem "kühlen" Gesichtsausdruck gespielt, und, Überraschung, es gibt auch Bilder wo sie lächelt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab nix von "Lächeln" geschrieben, sondern von einer "gewissen Kälte im Gesichtsausdruck". Das kann man durchaus mit Maske & Co hinkriegen (siehe zB _Black Mass_-Johnny Depp), aber aus Casting Sicht finde ich Luna vom Aussehen her nicht die beste Wahl.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. April 2018)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Teil 3 konnte mich schon nicht mehr wirklich begeistern.


Das vielleicht nicht, der Film hat aber nochmal einen Arnie in Bestform gezeigt und für einen überaus runden Abschluss gesorgt.


----------



## solidus246 (16. April 2018)

Scorpionx01 schrieb:


> Teil 3 konnte mich schon nicht mehr wirklich begeistern.



Wobei Teil 3 noch mehr Atmosphäre erzeugen konnte als das stetige Explosionsgewitter in Teil 4


----------



## Scorpionx01 (29. April 2018)

Teil 4 sehe ich ziemlich losgelöst von den anderen Teilen und fand ihn gar nicht schlecht, aber es war eben kein klassischer Terminatorfilm. In Teil 3 gab's zwar noch einen durchtrainierten Arni, aber weder der weibliche Terminator, noch der ausgetauschte John Conner konnten überzeugen. Aber ok, damit war's dann eben beendet. Man sollte es lassen, wie man Stirb Langsam mit dem dritten Teil hätte beenden sollen, aber es muss ja immer alles immer wieder aus der Versenkung geholt werden.


----------

